# 14 gallon biocube lighting?



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got a 14 gallon biocube from a friend. Looks like compact flo. 

What is an upgrade from these stock lights and what should i expect to pay? id like to keep some corals. so far there are a few mushrooms only.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

The stock Lighting will support most softies and some lps


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

the stock pc ?thats whats in my bio 29 i got zoas rics shrooms leathers octospawn hamers frogspawn torch acans bubles elifant 
ear sponge seems to be thriving 
i can keep brown monti alive and my green birds frag seems to be doing fine


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome thanks for the info!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

you can buy a led any where from 50+used 150+new if you wana ceep most sps 
if you wana do halide im seling my 250 wat and balast (needs bulb for 25 $


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

if your looking for a fixture lower cost this might be the thing aQ.120
if your fine with a bulb id go 12 LED Par 38 Bulb
so your looking 100 + going led 
wich is in my opinion the best idea


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> if your looking for a fixture lower cost this might be the thing aQ.120
> if your fine with a bulb id go 12 LED Par 38 Bulb
> so your looking 100 + going led
> wich is in my opinion the best idea


Awesome! I'm starting to read up on everything about the biocube now lol.

Thinking to upgrade the stock water pump to the maxijet 900? Seems to be a popular one to upgrade to. Add a koralia nano powerhead and get the skimmer. Light will have to wait a bit. Want to make sure the water is good first so I can keep what I have healthy!

Am I missing anything else?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

A 250w metal halide would melt the hood and cook everything inside the tank. 

Go LED. You won't be sorry.

Anthony


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Zet-ut if I were you. too bad Frankie jumped the price 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/just-few-uses-zetlight-39681/


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Led will be enough to grow the corals? 

How many hours a day should I leave the light on? Ill install a timer asap.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

m_class2g said:


> Led will be enough to grow the corals?
> 
> How many hours a day should I leave the light on? Ill install a timer asap.


8 hours IMO is ideal


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds good thank you!


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

gklaw said:


> Zet-ut if I were you. too bad Frankie jumped the price
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/just-few-uses-zetlight-39681/


Well there is still the Canada day sale ~!
lol
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aq-l...0-off-except-only-1-product-45993/#post361241


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> Well there is still the Canada day sale ~!
> lol
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aq-l...0-off-except-only-1-product-45993/#post361241


Which lighting is it for the 14 gallon biocube? Easy to replace the current compact flo lighting in the setup now?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ya as long as you dont go under 1 wat in the fixture


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

m_class2g said:


> Which lighting is it for the 14 gallon biocube? Easy to replace the current compact flo lighting in the setup now?


any PAR38 and Nano touch should be good enough depend if you want to keep the hood or not


----------

